
Angry Feedback May Boost Creativity For Some - twampss
http://www.livescience.com/health/anger-begets-creativity-100901.html
======
doki_pen
The dark side of the force.

------
aneth
Maybe why Microsoft was so successful?

Well, I suppose creativity was not their strong point.

I hear Jobs has a temper...

